# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: ارتباط با sql server از طریق اینترنت

## nasirm

سلام دوستان
من میخوام از طریق اینترت به بانک sql وصل بشم
تو شبکه داخلی کار میکنه
مطالب دوستان را هم خوندم اما متوجه نشدم دقیقا باید چکار کرد
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
سپاس

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

یک نگاه بنداز شاید بتونه کارتو حل کنه

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...X1lWuClR8kbDjG

http://forums.devx.com/showthread.ph...or-remote-host
https://www.sqlservercentral.com/For...4439-20-1.aspx

https://www.dreamincode.net/forums/t...et-ip-address/

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...cal-sql-server

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...=sqldataaccess

مشکلت را تونستی حل کنی جواب را اینجا بزار تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

متاسفانه این لینکها کار منو راه نیانداخت
میشود به اس کی ال سرور در شبکه متصل شد ولی توسط اینترنت راه درو نمیشه
فکر کنم با vb6 امکان پذیر نباشه

به هر حال اگه دوستان این کار و انجام دادن لطفا راهنمایی کنن

با تشکر

----------

